# Dot Not Aggressive Enough



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey,
My pitbull Samson is about 4 months and today we were in the vet's office and there was this poodle..poodle starts barking like Tyson in the 90's going crazy runs up on my puppy...the owner is scared to death what does my dog do..whimper and hide behind my leg..woman bursts out laughing I'm looking at him like you serious right now? the dog has pink ribbons!! lol.. am I cuddling him too much or treating him too good IDK..how is suppose to protect me if he is scared of everything


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

:lol: Well when they are young they will be less dominant simply by age. My 6 month old pit bull will play fight with my sister's 65 lb boxer mix but if things get too rough my dog is the one that will submit to her. Whimpering and hiding? Can't see him doing it but then again I've never had a dog aggressively come at him...he's playful and expects other dogs to play nice.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> Hey,
> My pitbull Samson is about 4 months and today we were in the vet's office and there was this poodle..poodle starts barking like Tyson in the 90's going crazy runs up on my puppy...the owner is scared to death what does my dog do..whimper and hide behind my leg..woman bursts out laughing I'm looking at him like you serious right now? the dog has pink ribbons!! lol.. am I cuddling him too much or treating him too good IDK..how is suppose to protect me if he is scared of everything


count yourself lucky you don't have an aggressive pup.
though, Riley was that way up until she hit 7 months and that's when the fighting and dog aggression hit and protection.

it was not trained into her to protect me but if my man and I are playing she will stand infront of me barking, growling and snapping at him. I really have no clue why. she does this with anyone who is messing with me. though she stops when I say leave it.

the dog aggression happened because we have another aggressive dog in the house and everytime this dog so much as shows any intent of aggression. Riley with no warning will leap on her. needless to say we keep the two girls AWAY from eachother. 
Riley is good with none aggressive dogs but still, when I am out I muzzle her. and avoid dog heavy area's.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

I know its good,but still a poodle though..how you scared of Paris Hilton's dog lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha,, Yeh, my schipperke is alpha bitch in my yard LOL should she her run these "pits"... BUT my neighbors rotti/newfi mix was lose and wandered over on our land, he thought he was gonna scare my boy off our pond,one of my lil 45lb gyps changed his mind real quick :roll: and he went scurrying back... IMO theres not a better dog suited for protecting their owners from other animals than the APBT... People too; but thats a given and shouldn't be what the breed is promoted and bred for ( who wants a man biting fighting dog ) I know I dont want any dog to bite me let alone a dog that was bred to fight for hours((chuckles))


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, wouldn't you be horrified if this was coming at you!?

http://files.meetup.com/321109/Mini Poodle CU.jpg

I'd be like,"holly sh*t its char!"
jking lol!

We have tons of tiny chi's running around the area.
One was brave enough to come up to Riley good thing I yanked her away cause she came very close to snagging the yappy little rat by the head.
THAT is why I now muzzle her when we walk. i'm not going to be responsable for the mistakes others make. theses dogs are just roaming free. the owners don't care either!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

don't worry about it.It's what any pup would do in that situation.He's still a baby and any unfamiliar dog right now is going to scare him.He didn't see Paris Hiltons dog coming at him barking.He saw some weird crazy dog barking at him.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> lol, wouldn't you be horrified if this was coming at you!?
> 
> http://files.meetup.com/321109/Mini Poodle CU.jpg
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::curse::curse:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a good thing and APBT's aren't protection dogs. When your dog matures it will show you its true temperament, it is def a good sign that your dog did not want to fight an unstable approaching dog. Also, pit dogs wouldn't waste the time with body language growling or snapping, they usualy move in for the kill without the typical dog agression signs. By the way the poodle is 2nd on the world's smartest breeds so I wouldn't go around putting them down. Consider your self lucky to have a stable tempered puppy so far.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha has been like that recentally and she isn't much older then your pup. Someone told me its a stage, so don't worry to much. Like the others said consider yourself lucky !!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> That's a good thing and APBT's aren't protection dogs. When your dog matures it will show you its true temperament, it is def a good sign that your dog did not want to fight an unstable approaching dog. Also, pit dogs wouldn't waste the time with body language growling or snapping, they usualy move in for the kill without the typical dog agression signs. By the way the poodle is 2nd on the world's smartest breeds so I wouldn't go around putting them down. Consider your self lucky to have a good temperament puppy so far.


:goodpost:


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> That's a good thing and APBT's aren't protection dogs. When your dog matures it will show you its true temperament, it is def a good sign that your dog did not want to fight an unstable approaching dog. Also, pit dogs wouldn't waste the time with body language growling or snapping, they usualy move in for the kill without the typical dog agression signs. By the way the poodle is 2nd on the world's smartest breeds so I wouldn't go around putting them down. Consider your self lucky to have a stable tempered puppy so far.


I understand what you saying..but why are you attacking me obviously I was joking with the poodle thing..I mean it is funny to see a poodle try to fight a big dog right? never insulted their intelligence..just picturing it makes me laugh as well


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Your lucky. My dog barks and gnarls at the other small dogs. The owners in the apt now don't like my dog but I don't care.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

puppies are usually more for playing, so that aggresive behavior must have scared him. My dog doesn't like that 2 much either when other dogs bark at him he sort of backs up and gives them a good look


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> I understand what you saying..but why are you attacking me obviously I was joking with the poodle thing..I mean it is funny to see a poodle try to fight a big dog right? never insulted their intelligence..just picturing it makes me laugh as well


No offense but the title of this thread and what you wrote is exactly what feeds the media to persecute our breed.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am working on correcting Riley's "guarding" habit. I don't like it

and



the scary part is...Riley never barks. she is silent.

the only time she EVER barks is when mark is playing with me and she is snapping at him (must be a warning to leave her alpha alone?)
I cant explain it really and this doesn't happen offten either. it is just scary how she is so silent all the time. someone knocks on the door, she stands there and perks her ears, no bark no anything. most dogs bark or join in when another dogs barks. not mine.......she stands there. I trained her to speak on command aswell trying to teach her how to bark when someone is at the door but she doesn't BARK! >.<

Thank god i can read her body language though.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I am working on correcting Riley's "guarding" habit. I don't like it
> 
> and
> 
> ...


yup my boy does this as well. he can speak on command but if im taking him out to do his business and he sees someone walkin by his hairs start to stand. no barking no nothing. its probably a territorial sign because he does his business in the front lawn haha i dont know if u can really fix that can you?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Title and everything posted in this thread had me thinking the same way as David. It kind of worries me. Your APBT will have instincts just as any breed to protect its owner when needed but wishing for DA (dog aggression) is the wrong way to go about it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

A 4 month old puppy is like a toddler child. Your pup is still young and is looking to you for guidance and protection. If your puppy felt he needed to defend himself than he would have attempted in doing so, but at this point he looks to you for those needs. 

And just imagine if your dog was bigger, and snapped up that smaller dog and killed it. You would be the responsible one, your dog would be deemed vicious and the owner might try to take a stand and have all pit bulls banned in your town and your dog euthanized. It only takes one attack for these sort of things to happen. So... don't encourage aggression. Protection on the other hand will come naturally if your dog knows you are truly threatened. But at his age, he felt scared and threatened and looked at you as his pack leader for protection. A dog that doesn't feel his pack leader is up to par on these jobs trys to carry out the task for himself, out of fear. And you don't want him acting aggressive out of fear!


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> No offense but the title of this thread and what you wrote is exactly what feeds the media to persecute our breed.


smt there is always one person who takes everything more serious... everyone else can understand what I'm saying but you go the extra mile to make it seem more than it is..I'd appreciate if you dont come back in here anymore sir. Maybe i should have not posted Aggression in the title..but I am moreso afraid that he would not defend himself if needed like if a stray dog gets in the yard and attacks him


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

When my dog Red was 4months he got into my girlfriends dog(lab/rottie mix) food bowl and when Max(her dog) saw red in his bowl he came runing up and knocked him over and snapped at Red, next thing I know my 4month old 30lb pup went back into this 90lb dog like he was about wipe his tail. I picked Red before he got his tail smashed. Don't know why but your post reminded me of that day.

Also having a non aggresive dog might be a good thing if you think about.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> smt there is always one person who takes everything more serious... everyone else can understand what I'm saying but you go the extra mile to make it seem more than it is..I'd appreciate if you dont come back in here anymore sir. Maybe i should have not posted Aggression in the title..but I am moreso afraid that he would not defend himself if needed like if a stray dog gets in the yard and attacks him


Sarcasm and joking manners come off as extremely hard to read on the internet. Excuse a few of us who take stuff serious especially when involving this breed and people possibly making mistakes with them. We normally do go the extra mile here to help educate and point people in the right direction. I really want you to stick around here and learn more about the breed and dogs in general. A 4 month old pup is going to look to you for help at his/her early age. But a matured APBT will deff have no problem defending itself when needed. What flows through this breeds blood and what is in its heritage will have it doing that with no problem what so ever.

Looking for your dog to be a bit DA in situations like the one you provided where a dog obviously of no threat is barking at you in a clinic or any setting like that is not needed. With this breed we need to give off the right impression. We don't need people seeing it as omg its going to hurt my poor dog. Look to train your dog and socialize him where they only times he will become DA is when absolutely needed. Of coarse not all APBTs can achieve what we want, and a lot of them are down right DA and have high prey drives and will go after anything animal related, but we deal with that in a responsible manner and do not look at that as a fault.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You love him, feed him, treat him fairly and never beat or mistreat him and he will protect you if there is ever a time he needs to!
He is a pup right now, so I would not worry.
Kane is 3 1/2 months old and will submit to my 7 pound papillion mix....go figure right! And he is a giant compared to her. He weighs 36 pounds...lol!


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

thank you aidan and metal girl for answering my question... I called the poodle paris hilton's dog i thought it was clear i was joking anway..i just wanted to know that he would grow out of this stage and it has been answered..I am looking out for him, I thought he was being scared and hiding behind me was because I cuddle him and baby him 2 much


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

No man, cuddle and baby the dog as much as possible. No amount of love is going to take out the need to protect himself or his owner when actually needed, especially when he is matured.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Sarcasm and joking manners come off as extremely hard to read on the internet. Excuse a few of us who take stuff serious especially when involving this breed and people possibly making mistakes with them. We normally do go the extra mile here to help educate and point people in the right direction. I really want you to stick around here and learn more about the breed and dogs in general. A 4 month old pup is going to look to you for help at his/her early age. But a matured APBT will deff have no problem defending itself when needed. What flows through this breeds blood and what is in its heritage will have it doing that with no problem what so ever.
> 
> Looking for your dog to be a bit DA in situations like the one you provided where a dog obviously of no threat is barking at you in a clinic or any setting like that is not needed. With this breed we need to give off the right impression. We don't need people seeing it as omg its going to hurt my poor dog. Look to train your dog and socialize him where they only times he will become DA is when absolutely needed. Of coarse not all APBTs can achieve what we want, and a lot of them are down right DA and have high prey drives and will go after anything animal related, but we deal with that in a responsible manner and do not look at that as a fault.


Pretty much what I was trying to say but you said it a lot better I tend to be rough around the edges specially when it comes to BSL


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol man aren't we all. I had to slow myself down to type that out, or it easily could have came off the wrong way while still trying to send the right message


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He may or may not grow out of it. My 3 year old 47lb pit bull female hid behind me when a 5 lb cat hissed at her, she refused to come out near that cat. I thought it was hilarious. And reassuring that she'd never hurt a cat.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thaim said:


> yup my boy does this as well. he can speak on command but if im taking him out to do his business and he sees someone walkin by his hairs start to stand. no barking no nothing. its probably a territorial sign because he does his business in the front lawn haha i dont know if u can really fix that can you?


I'm not to sure if you can fix that, it is just how some are.
Riley does it too but not with people, she only does it with other dogs.
mind you she was socialized with many dogs as she aged but up until the 7 month mark shenever had a da issue. She started last month and has to be kept on a strong collar and lead and muzzled around other dogs. especially dogs we both never met. i'd never go anywhere without her muzzle, I sworn to even muzzle her at the vets for the simple fact of the poodle barking and rushing over.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow some of you really took this thread in a bad direction. Yeah the title suggests one thing but the story inside is innocent. I thought it was funny and loved the poodle comments! My 18 year old poodle ran my house full of APBT's till the day she died, no shame in that 

When we have a new person come on the forum you all need to lean to cut a little slack and be helpful not attacking them because they offer another view. There was nothing wrong with this story and our breed and there were many helpful posts but the ones getting defensive and setting a negative tone is really not needed. So Lets all play nice and welcome this new member there is nothing to be negative about in this thread.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah I really love pitbulls and would not want a bad one as potrayed in rap videos movies etc.. I have been a lurkin member since 2008 way before most people in this thread lol and just got one in late 2009..because i wanted to be sure.and soak up as much as i could if that doesnt show dedication to learn then i dont know


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

All I have to say is that dog aggression should be expected, not encouraged. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

no one here meant anything bad or meant to come across the wrong way, they may have just read into it the wrong way. you are very welcome here and we love our new people.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't buy my APBT to protect me. That's what Smith And Wesson is for. 

I wanted a dog that would be friendly to new people that came over to visit. Can't get a better dog for that.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I am not buying this whole sarcasm joke thing that last scentence did not sit too well. Hopefully I am wrong but I did not see where you were joking, if you have been lurking on this site since 2008 and did your research before buying the pit dog you should know what kind of behavior to expect out of a 16 week old pit puppy. There are a lot of bad people turning pit dogs into man bitters or unnecessarily agressive so excuse me if I reacted but your post didnt sound right.


you are really going to cause me get banned for saying something to you my man


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone else want an infraction? When I say knock it off I mean knock it off........ can't you kids play nice? lol

cronicmole I took care of it, it is behind us lets all move forward please


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> Hey,
> My pitbull Samson is about 4 months and today we were in the vet's office and there was this poodle..poodle starts barking like Tyson in the 90's going crazy runs up on my puppy...the owner is scared to death what does my dog do..whimper and hide behind my leg..woman bursts out laughing I'm looking at him like you serious right now? the dog has pink ribbons!! lol.. am I cuddling him too much or treating him too good IDK..how is suppose to protect me if he is scared of everything


He's still just a babeh... Give him sometime to grow into his own. He's still new to this world, learning how to use his senses & figure things out. They aren't fully grown until about the age of 2. My dog just turned 1 early December & recently figure out he had acute hearing & just got his adult bark. Now he utilizes those senses as often as possible, like now & 7 mins ago


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The dog doesnt need to be aggro...nIt's an unwanted trait.
Believe me though, this is the most loyal breed out there and when it feels it NEEDS to protect you, he will


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> I know its good,but still a poodle though..how you scared of Paris Hilton's dog lol


Dude, I find poodles to be nasty vicious lil things as well as chihuahuas & dachshunds (no offense if any of you guys happen to have one)...

With my experiences with them they have attitude problems, it's like they have a vendetta against the world for being petite... Along with geese & goats - they're scary too >.< I've been bitten/attacked by more petting zoo animals


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> The dog doesnt need to be aggro...nIt's an unwanted trait.
> Believe me though, this is the most loyal breed out there and when it feels it NEEDS to protect you, he will


:goodpost: I concur


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Dude, I find poodles to be nasty vicious lil things as well as chihuahuas & dachshunds (no offense if any of you guys happen to have one)...
> 
> With my experiences with them they have attitude problems, it's like they have a vendetta against the world for being petite... Along with geese & goats - they're scary too >.< I've been bitten/attacked by more petting zoo animals


Sorry but I was ROFLMAO about the goats!!!
And yes some poodles are mean little things. My poodle would not let anyone touch her or she wold gum them to death. She had no teeth! LMAO


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

i wish my dog was more predictable with other dogs its a hit or miss with him just have to keep an eye on him. when my dog was young a lab started growling and barking at us and mouse whent nutty about it i wish he was a little more calm but for people the most damge he will do is lay on them and smash them lol you should be happy with how your dog acted but you will see more as he gets older how he will really react


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Sorry but I was ROFLMAO about the goats!!!
> And yes some poodles are mean little things. My poodle would not let anyone touch her or she wold gum them to death. She had no teeth! LMAO


:rofl::rofl:LoL!! The no teeth thing is hysterical... Yes, it's funny in retrospect but seriously though, goats are friggin mean - my parents took me to knotts berry farm or grants farm (i think) when I was like four, awhile ago so I don't recall the name in like GA or TN. And I thought the goats were so cute until they started eating at my clothes & one headbutted me down - they're vicious!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> Hey,
> My pitbull Samson is about 4 months and today we were in the vet's office and there was this poodle..poodle starts barking like Tyson in the 90's going crazy runs up on my puppy...the owner is scared to death what does my dog do..whimper and hide behind my leg..woman bursts out laughing I'm looking at him like you serious right now? the dog has pink ribbons!! lol.. am I cuddling him too much or treating him too good IDK..how is suppose to protect me if he is scared of everything


lol funny story but if you want a dog to protect u u should of got a dog from a gaurd breed thats not sayin pits dont protect there master because alot of us here have a story or two about that but my opinon is its hit or miss with a pit protecting you from humans because thats how they were bread so the handeler can be in the pit durring a fight but like has been said be glad yer pup is not agressive just keep treating him good and make a great bond with him and he should be protective but u dont want him just biteing people so be smart and responceable with him and every thing should be ok


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I trust my Dachshund to draw the blood. My Pit kills with kisses.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The PitBull is not a guard breed.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

cronicmole said:


> Hey,
> My pitbull Samson is about 4 months and today we were in the vet's office and there was this poodle..poodle starts barking like Tyson in the 90's going crazy runs up on my puppy...the owner is scared to death what does my dog do..whimper and hide behind my leg..woman bursts out laughing I'm looking at him like you serious right now? the dog has pink ribbons!! lol.. am I cuddling him too much or treating him too good IDK..how is suppose to protect me if he is scared of everything


 Dogs turn on a different stages,it's just a pup.If you want protection,buy a gun.The APBT isn't a protection breed.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Dude, I find poodles to be nasty vicious lil things as well as chihuahuas & dachshunds (no offense if any of you guys happen to have one)...
> 
> With my experiences with them they have attitude problems, it's like they have a vendetta against the world for being petite... Along with geese & goats - they're scary too >.< I've been bitten/attacked by more petting zoo animals


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:this got me crying


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:this got me crying


LoL 
It's true though lol - glad you gotta good laugh.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> I trust my Dachshund to draw the blood. My Pit kills with kisses.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's so true tho!
I had a dach named weenie who was the protector of the house and our roommates pit/ambully mix was the kisser!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My old dog Mikado would not back down from a fight but if a chi or any other little dog ran him he would back way. I thought it was sweet. I never worried that Mikado would hurt those little dogs it was nice not have to be constantly watching him when we were out and about with the ankle biters.

I agree some of you guys have no sence of humor.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

The OP is too funny... I think all APBT are that way when they are young though... Sarge is large for the breed almost 90 lbs and he still runs with tail between his legs when the Shih Tzu gets irritated with him... Nikita is still real young and runs between my legs when the other two get to playing...

And for those who say "pitbulls are not guardian breeds" you are absolutely right they are horrible guard dogs... My Shih Tzu is more likel to bite someone... But I think a little protection mode kicks in when they think their family is in danger... It might not last long but its there with some... I know Sarge doesnt like certain people being near me...


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Just read through this thread, some great stories and comments.

My Jaz is an absolute wimp. She will attempt to play with any dog, and lick their faces till they are soaking wet. SHe used to hide behind me and whine whenever she'd see a golden retriver, she was frightened to death of them.
She is really strong though and can be a little rough when playing, which causes other dogs to start growling and nip, but she'll just back off, and she is quite happy to be subbmissive.

She is 6 months old now and will submitt to any dog as long as she gets to play, but the worrying thing (suppose its natural) is she isn't affraid of big dogs anymore and a couple of times over the holidays, she has confronted them with the hairs on her scruff sticking up and tail out, but has never got into a fight so far.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the opposite and I really don't like it. My pup will growl and bark at any other dog, she is 16 weeks.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

All depends on the mentality and the bloodline of the dog.. Some of my dogs bark, most are silent, w/ no growling, and although they don't promote encounters as pups my dogs usually wont back down, have these lil 6wk old guys not backing down from full labs and GSD's in Vet Office encounters just like that.. The vet calls my dogs Wachutus (PetDect2 Biters LOL) I replied bullbiters and bearbiters, lol thats what they do.. But they love my dogs as there is NO HA in my stock.. A police officer in town seen a big dog mauling a little dog and stopped w/ animal control, ironically it was a pup from this litter at 3months giving a rott/mastiff mix hell, aparently the pup got out the big dog ran off the porch and grabbed him, only to open up a little Terror... LOL the police officer has Booger now..
















APBTs in general arent' supposed to be aggressive.. no barking no growling sheer soundness, no emotional outbursts LOL.. NO NEED FOR INTIMIDATION~ APBT isnt SHT starter.. Its the Finisher...


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> APBT isnt SHT starter.. Its the Finisher...


Isn't that the truth.

My dog will back down to any person or other dog that he comes by. He's flopped over and submissive pee'd to a 2lb Chihuahua before. I do have to say I was a tad embarrassed, and told him he was a shame to the Pit Bull breed, but laughed over it.

Now have a Lab run at him with the intent to kill him, and he'll not back down. He'll never go after them, but if they choose him to pick on, they have chose the wrong dog.

As I said in the past to people, if someone ever broke into my house, I expect them to be greeted with a full body wag, and Nubs would grab the TV remote that they forgot and bring it to them as they hauled out my TV. If I was in bed and they came in in the middle of the night, I'll have an ambulance on their way. That is the only time I've seen my dog act all big and bad is when I was sick in bed and my dad stopped by and walked in my back door. He knows no one should be around if I'm in bed, and he went after my dad in a way never before seen by my dad or myself. One word from my dad and Nubs stopped, but it still made me feel safe around the nicest Pit Bull in the City.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

That's the truth, my old pitbull would never attempt to get angry unless the person was doing something that seemed aggressive towards me or if they were coming in the house for the first time.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My pits have been great watch dogs but they were never good guards. Now my pit/Rot mix was a nightmare on strangers and strange dogs. The female Dogos are 50/50 with strange dogs. My male Dogo attacks other males on his property (my yard). 
For a guard dog I love Neo's and or Rottis.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> My pits have been great watch dogs but they were never good guards. Now my pit/Rot mix was a nightmare on strangers and strange dogs. The female Dogos are 50/50 with strange dogs. My male Dogo attacks other males on his property (my yard).
> For a guard dog I love Neo's and or Rottis.


I have worked w/ GSD, Dobies, etc... Canes, Presas, APBTs, AmStaff, etc.. BY NATURE: the APBT is a good watch dog but ONLY W/ PROPER TRAINING IS IT OR SHOULD IT BE AN EXCELLENT GUARD DOG. BY NATURE I AGREE W/ YOU the Rottweiller is by far the best guard dog bar none _(equally the Cane and the Presa, LOL Whopper dogs are pretty dam intimidating).. _not these washed out scatterbred rotts either, good german lines.. ewweeee,,, 2 of these make excellent bear dogs.. LOL 2 Rotts by nature run jump and the target in the chest knocking it down, then they string it out... ROTTS bite pressure 320 is more than wild dogs of africa Brady Bar NAT GEO bite test.. Pits like 186lbs and people 120.. nuts.. National Geographic's Dr. Brady Barr's Bite Pressure Tests Dog Facts my pit/rott mix, i call a moutain curr is excellent watch and guard dog, very intelligent mutt...


----------

